# Im A Daddy!!!



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

My Son lil Andy Liu was born around 1 30 am at mesquite community hospital via c-section.

he is a happy baby weigh approx 8.5 lbs. he is not on IV for antibiotics etc and is in good shape.

thanks to all your guys support :thumbup: 

miss u cali people alot !


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> My Son lil Andy Liu was born around 1 30 am at mesquite community hospital via c-section.
> 
> he is a happy baby weigh approx 8.5 lbs. he is not on IV for antibiotics etc and is in good shape.
> 
> ...




congratulations....

good luck and have fun  
your life is now over  trust me I know


----------



## 200sxey (Nov 23, 2003)

Congrats!! :cheers:


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Congrats :cheers: ......God bless you're son


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

Gongrats bro!! Your a daddy!


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

good to hear esh. congrats. man now just have fun with him.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

Congratulations Esh, I know you'll be a great father, and I wish you the best of luck in this new path in your life.

Kirk :cheers:


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

*Congrats Liu..*

..Congrats!!.. :cheers: ..God Bless..to you & yours.. :thumbup:


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

congrats Eshi!


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

Awesome man, congrats :cheers:


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

Now you need a child seat with a roll cage and a five point harness :thumbup:


----------



## Jokerluv (Jul 14, 2002)

congrats


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

Congratulations!!!
My wife is expecting and yesterday we went to the first ultrasound, we found that we are having a baby boy. Still don't have a name yet.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Daddy LIU Feeding Andy 









































that is not his name. the hospital put that there to identify who is mom is and that mom last name

here are some pix that i took at the hospital.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

i called you that night but didnt say congrats on here.. confuckinggradulations.


----------

